

Will – A cross-platform universal inking solution by Wacom - srikz
http://will.wacom.com

======
srikz
It's a bit of a struggle to find useful info on the site. According to the
site WILL (Wacom Ink Layer Language) is a new standard for digital ink (they
mention 'open' without defining it) which is better than InkML or other
competing formats. This link [1] has some decent info.

[1]: [http://will.wacom.com/get-started.html#c109](http://will.wacom.com/get-
started.html#c109)

